# Ashland County monster



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Been bowhunting a friends family farm. My friends which are brothers and one other guy has permission. Well this is one of the last working farms situated in Ashland Ohio that borders the city and many factory’s. Needless to say there are some bigger deer running around it.
Last year there was a 200 inch buck running the property. Everyone was seeing it and people were sneaking into the city woods to try and kill it Luck has it the other guy that has permission ended up killing it.
Turns out he didn’t have written permission At the time. Now he does. They let it slide and everyone goes about hunting. Flash forward 2020
We start hunting pretty hard a week before Halloween. Had some decent encounters but nothing decent. Oct 30 rolls around and about dark a decent buck works around my buddy then heads down to me. We both pass bc we wanted something around 140 or better. It makes its way over to the other guy and I hear his bow go off and hear the deer cross the creek and crash. At dark I climbed down and the other hunter is across the creek looking with his light. We all meet up and he tells us he’s gonna track it in the morning. We said ok and went home. 
Next morning we show up and his truck is already there. We’re thinking he wants a doe now. Nope my buddy gets a text saying he looked all night couldn’t find it. Must have been a brisket shot. That’s hunting. So we took his word even though I heard the deer crash that night.
We were very suspicious about everything but kept hunting. Nov1 rolls around and once again another 120 shows up. This time he shoots it and it dies In the bean field. We helped him drag it out to be sure he tags it and claims it. Which he did to our knowledge.
Now finally to the real problem with this guy. Today I’m hunting and notice buzzards Landing in the woods where the deer crashed from last week. Sure enough there is the buck the other hunter shot and didn’t claim. He walked over and seen it wasn’t the deer he thought and left it lay because he had the whole entire week off. It literally ran 60-70 yards from where he shot it. Just left because he has to keep the reputation up of killing 190 inch deer. This guy is a fraud and has been featured on whitetail cribs and podcast. We’re on to him and we think he’s been killing more bucks than he’s allowed. We did contact the game warden. So don’t let antlers get in the way of doing what’s right. How do you go from shooting 190s to 120s and have shows preaching deer hunting skills and management. This guy is a joke.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Btw he never attempted a day light search


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Sad to say, but having known several of the video, TV,podcast experts he isn't alone in his misrepresentation. I had a serious issue with one (a turkey guy) on our family farm. His poaching and trespassing ars was run off and it was explained real plain a return would yield a ticket from the game warden. 

I will say many of them are great upstanding sportsmen and people of faith. Just do as the Bible says and test their spirit. I take the hunting shows with a grain of salt.

Thanks for the post, this is how the public learns. Yet be careful what you post, liability can be an issue if you can't prove what your saying. I would preference the statement with a "this is my opinion clause", unless you can legally prove what you said. We're all free to have an opinion.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

This is nothing new in the hunting or fishing video or tv industry.I can think back w/o mentioning any names in the turkey,waterfowl,deer and even fishing tournaments of people getting busted in stings by DNR people some even getting jail time.But non the less they're a minority in the sport.By and far most people are law abiding and represent the sport very well.I do hate one thing and that is when the news media refers to the violators as hunter or fisherman,they are NOT they are POACHER'S and should be referred to as such and not hunters or fisherman. IMHO


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

All that’s great what the hell is his name?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I take paochers very seriously. If you honestly think this is going on you need to get the game warden in on it


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bullet Bob said:


> All that’s great what the hell is his name?


I believe the guys name is in one of the pictures if you looked at them...that buck that he left dead would be lucky to make 120...seems like a wonderful sportsman!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a damn shame. Plenty of guys would be proud to get a buck like the one he left for the coyotes.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

ya13ya03 said:


> That's a damn shame. Plenty of guys would be proud to get a buck like the one he left for the coyotes.


 you are absolutely right. No recipe for antlers anyways and a buck like that would be a treasure to a lot of people. That’s a complete shame. If it were me and I had any proof at all we would be “going out for a hunt” with him sometime soon and I’d be pulling his card on way into woods and getting to the bottom of things...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Why does that picture of the deer with that guy look familiar ?

I kind of remember seeing that picture before this year...........Hoax ?

I hope im wrong


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

No hoax that’s the deer from 2019. And the hunter I’m talking about


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks,i guess i should have read the story a little closer. I knew i saw pictures of that deer before


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Do you know if Doug Clark works or used to work at F.E. Myers ? I think I used to work with him when I worked at Myers from 98 to 02.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That is sad! That is the type of person that gives outdoorsmen a bad name for people who don't hunt. Any deer you kill is a trophy in my book, some people watch too many hunting shows on tv! Those horns don't make good soup anyways!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

That big buck story was on here last year. STRONGPERSUADER posted it. I was correct, I did use to work with the guy....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Why would that guy be allowed to hunt on your friends property in the future?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

It’s my buddy’s family farm. They talked with there family yesterday. So hopefully they kick him out. We did contact the hunter Sunday and he said the deer he shot was a wider buck. We both witnessed him shooting this buck and both passed the deer. Takes a lot of balls to shoot a buck and leave it lay 65 yards from stand then keep showing up to hunt and then again shoot another one. If he has any common sense he’ll pack his stuff up and move on.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Such a waste of an animal. If it’s true what he did he needs castrated.


----------

